# The Loss Of Hawaiian Birds



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Until the mid ,the 1800s Hawaiian Islands were free of the mosquitoes that transmit AVAIN MALARIA.That changed when the crew of a whaling ship dumped musty water casks into a Hawaiian stream,there by introducing the larvae of a mosquito that could spread the parasite to the native birds.The birds of HAWAII did not have the immunity for this disease. This led to the extinction of many of the native Hawaiian birds most of the birds in Hawaii today are not native to Hawaii,these birds were brought in to fill the vaccum caused by the loss of the native types. So we can see that a simple thing like the dumping of musty water cask can led to the extinction of many fine birds. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Didn't know that, George. What a shame that a seemingly harmless activity would have just drastic consequences!!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TerriB said:


> Didn't know that, George. What a shame that a seemingly harmless activity would have just drastic consequences!!!


*yes these things do happen ,and I believe that we all may do things during the course of a day that may effect the wild life around us things that we don't even think about.* GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That IS a shame, and you are right, we all need to think more carefully whenever we take any action that may be seemingly harmless to God's Creation, the effects are unending. Education is definitely in order.

To me, just hearing the word, "dump" is RED flag when we are talking about streams, orceans, canals, and wells.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Along the same line George Simon I have a friend who lives in New Orleans and they did not have much of a problem with termites but it seems years ago (don.t know) my friend who lives off the River said that the ships carrying supplies into the port had termites in the boards they hold stuff on and this started a termite infestation in our area so she had to have her house tented I think and this cost a lot of money....It's really said things like that water casket spreading disease--such a shame....c.hert


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*thanks for sharing that George, didn't ever know that here. What ashame what man can do!!*


----------

